# Agrément de base



## chopi (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous, pourriez-vous m'aider à comprendre ce que veut dire, en me donnant des exemples, un agrément de base 4 enfants de moins de trois ans et jusqu' à 6 de - de 11 ans, responsabilités exclusive .Je suis perdue. Cela veut-il dire que simultanément nous pouvons avoir six enfants et donc 4 de moins de trois ans? Merci


----------



## booboo (19 Octobre 2022)

""Fin des limites d'âge 
Le décret modifie les conditions d'agrément et la capacité d'accueil des assistant(e)s maternel(le)s, notamment en ce qui concerne les informations figurant sur la décision d'agrément et les possibilités d'accueillir des enfants au-delà de la capacité prévue par l'agrément.
L’attestation d’agrément précisera dorénavant le nombre d’enfants qu’un(e) assistant(e) maternel(le) peut accueillir et le nombre d’enfants qu’il lui est permis d’avoir sous sa responsabilité exclusive (au maximum 6 enfants de moins de 11 ans dont au maximum 4 de moins de 3 ans) y compris ses propres enfants"".
Pas plus de 6 enfants de - de 11 ans sous  notre responsabilité.
Donc si l'ass mat a déjà trois enfants à elle de moins de 11 ans, elle ne pourra pas être agréée pour 4 enfants.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

1) On doit TOUJOURS respecter ce qui est écrit sur son Agrément

2) Il est possible d'avoir un Agrément pour MAXIMUM 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans en simultanés (mais ça peut être moins si on ne rempli pas toutes les conditions d'accueil en terme de place dans le domicile, d'experience etc...)

3) Il ne sera JAMAIS possible d'avoir sous son toit, en simultanés plus de 6 enfants en tout de moins de 11 ans sous sa responsabilité, c'est à dire y compris les enfants de l'AM

Cela veut dire qu'une AM qui a elle même 4 enfants de 4 à 10 ans par exemple, durant les vacances scolaires, ou le matin ou le soir (en dehors des temps scolaires), ne pourra avoir que 2 accueillis mais que dès lors que ses 4 enfants à elle sont à l'école elle peut avoir jusqu'à 4 accueillis en simultanés selon son Agrément bien sur.

Si par exemple l'AM a 2 enfants, un de 15 mois dont elle s'occupe (il ne va ni à la creche, ni chez une AM) + un de 5 ans, son Agrément est de 4 enfants en simultanés, elle pourra accueillir en plus de son propre enfant de 15 mois (et ce jusqu'à ses 3 ans) 3 autres accueillis.


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Pour moi chopi, cela veut dire que tu peux accueillir 4 enfants maximum de moins de 3 ans. Mais que si tu es maman et que tu as la garde de 2 de tes enfants qui ont plus de 3 ans, tu peux toujours maintenir ta capacité de 4. Tu auras 6 enfants en garde y compris les tiens (mais seulement 4 "de l'extérieur" ^^)


----------



## chopi (19 Octobre 2022)

bonjour melimelo, moi je suis sans enfant donc je dois pouvoir prendre deux autres  enfants sans contrat de plus de trois ans?


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Alors du coup, non vous en aurez que 4 maximum dans votre agrément, sauf dérogation mais il faudra en faire la demande à la PMI et ce sera de façon exceptionnelle (comme il y a eu lors du confinement par exemple, ça peut aussi être lors d'un battement entre deux contrats un qui part et un autre qui arrive et doit faire sa période d'adaptation pendant que l'autre part donc potentiellement 5 enfants en même temps pendant une courte période, lors aussi d'une garde d'urgence ou encore lors d'une période de vacances scolaires en dépannage sur une courte période etc.)


----------



## chopi (19 Octobre 2022)

ok merci beaucoup, cela concerne donc que les enfant de la famille, par exemple ma petite-fille du coup?


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Octobre 2022)

Comme ce n'est pas votre propre enfant je ne sais pas trop (si vous la gardez à titre gracieux j'entends). Il faudrait se renseigner auprès de la PMI je pense. Après certains embauchent une personne de la famille, dans ce cas votre petite-fille compterait dans vos 4 places d'agrément.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Qd tu demandes un Agrément on te demandera de definir TOUTES les personnes vivant à ton foyer: conjoints, parents, enfants etc... partant de là on pourra dire combien de place tu peux avoir sur ton Agrément. Durant le temps d'accueil de tes contrats toutes les personnes, quelque soit leur âge, présentes chez toi, que ce soit sous contrat ou bénévolement doivent être connues de ta PMI.

Pour que ta petite fille puisse ne pas compter dans ton nombre d'Agrément il faut alors  qu'elle réside chez toi, tu en ai la garde et d'ailleurs elle figurera dans ton dossier.
Sinon il faut prévoir de demander un Agrément où elle pourra être compter dedans.

Mes propres enfants devenus majeures ne sont autorisés à être chez moi en même temps que mes accueillis que parce qu'ils résident chez moi.
Et je n'ai pas le droit d'accueillir une nièce, un neveu, même bénévolement, au delà de mon Agrément.


----------



## chopi (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour pour l'information griselda, mais j ai déjà mon agrément, je posais la question pour le changement  des agréments qu il y a eu dernièrement. ET quand je dis que je n'ai pas d'enfant c'est à moi , car en contrat j'ai 4 loulous, je demandais donc pour cette fameuse close garde exclusive. Merci quand même. Bonne journée


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

OK donc tu est déjà agréée pour 4 enfants et tu n'as plus-pas toi même d'enfant à ta charge.
Tu peux donc accueillir 4 Loulous que ce soit sous contrat ou bénévolement.
Si tu veux acceullir ta petite fille en même temps que l'un de tes accueillis tu peux le faire sous contrat pour elle ou bénévolement mais sans dépasser ce nombre de 4 au total car ce n'est pas ta fille à toi et n'est donc pas prévue dans ta composition familiale, n'aura pas été compté lors de l'établissement du nombre d'enfant que tu peux accueillir.
Mais en dehors de tes heures d'accueil avec tes autres Loulous sous contrats tu fais ce que tu veux bien sur, tu peux décider de prendre en charge tes 9 petits enfants car là c'est ta vie privée.
Ce qui défini si c'est ton temps privé ou ton temps pro' c'est si tu accueille un enfant sous contrat, engage ta responsabilité d'AM Agréée, alors c'est du temps pro.

La question de garde exclusive concerne les enfants de l'AM uniquement et quand on dit "garde exclusive" cela veut dire que ce n'est pas non plus en présence du conjoint qui prendrait en charge tout ou parti leur enfant.
Donc même si ton Mari est à la maison pendant que tu accueille tes 4 Loulous, non ta petite fille, ton neveu ou n'importe quel autre enfant ne peut être considéré sous la surveillance de ton Mari car il ne s'agit pas de votre enfant à votre charge à vous 2. 
Mais si vous aviez un enfant et que ton Mari est présent le mercredi, ce jour là si tu peux attester et prouver que c'est lui qui s'en occupe alors il n'est plus à la charge exclusive de l'AM.

Exemple: durant mon temps d'accueil jamais mes enfants n'ont été autorisés à faire venir des copains à la maison car j'aurais alors dépassé la capacité d'acceuil de mon domicile. De même s'il m'est arrivée d'avoir mes filleules durant des vacances scolaires même bénévolement, ça toujours été parce que la place sur mes Agréments été dispo. Donc là pour ta petite fille c'est pareil.

Quoi qu'il arrive quand tu as un doute le bon conseil est de formuler ta question par écrit à ta PMI ou ton CD ainsi ils te feront une réponse écrite ce qui te couvrira en cas de pépin et qu'ils disent ensuite que non ce n'est pas ce qu'ils ont dit...


----------



## chopi (20 Octobre 2022)

ok merci pour toutes ces informations, et oui pour la demande par écrit tu as raison. Merci pour ton aide et bonne journée


----------



## Marie06 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour en principe si ta petite fille a plus de 3 ans et que tu l accueilles de façon accasionelle elle ne devrait pas compter dans tes agréments. A moins de le tromper...


----------



## Griselda (20 Octobre 2022)

Euh non Marie06, "occasionnelle" ça ne veut rien dire.
En cas d'incident chez une AM qui a plus d'enfant que ce que note son Agrément, sa petite fille n'étant pas sa propre fille, elle risque gros. Alors evidemment plus cette situation est rare et moins elle risque un controle ou un incident mais pour autant ça ne veut pas dire qu'occasionnellement elle peut s'occuper de sa petite fille même si elle a plus de 3 ans. Même si elle a plus de 11 ans d'ailleurs car toute personne qui est chez l'AM en même temps qu'un seul accueillis doit être connu des services de PMI.


----------



## VirKill (21 Octobre 2022)

Bjrs, concernant les agréments ils sont différents selon les départements, des changements se font aussi, mon agrément obtenu est de 4 enfants ensemble dont 2 à la journée peu importe l'age 1 plus de 18 mois et 1 plus de 24 mois, je confirme que les recherches de garde sont compliquées, donc j'accueille 2 enfants qui ne marchent pas et 2 qui marchent, je souhaite prendre ma retraite pour juin 2023 ,je finis avec ce genre d'agrément même s'il sera encore valable jusqu'en juillet 2024.


----------

